# Forestman



## dirtracer (5. Mai 2006)

An Muttertag findet der 6. Forestman in Kirchen-hausen statt.
Infos unter
www.sog-sport.de


----------



## rascal92 (6. Mai 2006)

Ich bin dabei , 
Hat jemand eigentlich das Höhenprofil und die Schlüsselstellen etwas genauer? Werde sowiso mit roter Laterne fahren, aber auch da muss zumindest die Vorbereitung professionel wirken 

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Mai 2006)

rascal92 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei ,
> Hat jemand eigentlich das Höhenprofil und die Schlüsselstellen etwas genauer? Werde sowiso mit roter Laterne fahren, aber auch da muss zumindest die Vorbereitung professionel wirken
> 
> Gruss, rascal92


Schau mal hier nach!!! Mehr kann ich Dir leider nicht dazu sagen, da ich dieses Jahr selbst das erste Mal dort starten werde!!!!


----------



## rascal92 (6. Mai 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier nach!!! Mehr kann ich Dir leider nicht dazu sagen, da ich dieses Jahr selbst das erste Mal dort starten werde!!!!



Danke, aber die kannte ich schon. Ich hoffte auf die wichtigen "Insidertips", die entscheidend sind, ob du Letzter wirst, oder den Besenwagen als Windschatten hast. 

Gruss, rascal92

*edit
Wenn wir nur zu dritt bleiben, bin ich auf dem Podium oder fahren da noch Andere mit?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Mai 2006)

rascal92 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, aber die kannte ich schon. Ich hoffte auf die wichtigen "Insidertips", die entscheidend sind, ob du Letzter wirst, oder den Besenwagen als Windschatten hast.
> 
> Gruss, rascal92
> 
> ...


Ohhhh da muß ich Dich enttäuschen!!!! Aus unserem IBC DIMB Racing Team fahren, mich mit eingerechnet, 6 Fahrer mit. Ich weiß ja nicht wie Du unterwegs bist, aber da ich ein Teil der anderen Jungs kenne wird es mit dem Podium schwierig!!! Das gilt für mich leider genauso   !!!! Du erkennst uns an den Trikots  !!!


----------



## dirtracer (6. Mai 2006)

Eine entscheidende Schlüsselstelle ist sicher die,wo es ca.500 m nach dem 
Singletrail zur Hondinger Hütte rechts hoch in den wald geht.eine sehr lange steile strecke mit viel Laub, steinen, spurrillen.bei nässe muß hier wohl teilweise geschoben werden.sehr kräftezehrend.Auch der anstieg am wallenberg ist fies weil er ganz oben noch mal anzieht.die abfahrt vom eichbergstutz zum heiligkreuzhof kann bei trokenheit voll gefahren werden.das pfaffental nach dem start sieht im profil schlimmer aus als es ist,also ruhig laufen lassen.der totenweg im stoberg ist hart,also schwung von der abfahrt mitnehmen(ja nicht bremsen -es geht)
überhaupt sind alle abfahrten unter dem laub sehr gut.kaum versteckte steine,stöcke,löcher usw.-laufen lassen.bin die strecke heute abgefahren.überall räumen bauern und waldarbeiter auf.bei nässe wirds aber wie gesagt ne rutschpartie werden.
viel spass und sturz/pannenfreies rennen


----------



## Oetti03 (7. Mai 2006)

Bin auch dabei. zum 1. mal. Bin mal gespannt...

@dirtracer,

welche Distanz bist Du denn für die Beschreibung abgefahren? 60 oder 80km??


----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. Mai 2006)

ich wahrscheinlich auch. mein erster marathon dieses jahr!


----------



## rascal92 (8. Mai 2006)

@ dirtracer: Danke für die Infos. Ich hatte vor mir die Strecke am WE anzuschauen, bin aber leider nicht in die Puschen gekommen, aber vielleicht hilft´s am Sonntag.

@ pumuckl: Nee, lass mal mit Podium, ich will euch doch nicht die Show stehlen 
Ich hab´da eher olympische Ansprüche (dabeisein ist alles). Dafür darf mein Material schon in der Jugendklasse starten (vgl. username) 

Wir sehen uns am Sonntag
Gruss, rascal92


----------



## dirtracer (8. Mai 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch dabei. zum 1. mal. Bin mal gespannt...
> 
> @dirtracer,
> 
> welche Distanz bist Du denn für die Beschreibung abgefahren? 60 oder 80km??





60 km


----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2006)

ja hallole an alle hier!!!

@felix

na allse frisch bei dir???ist ja nimmer lange dann gehts rund freu mich scho wieder richtig gas zu geben.podium wäre was feines doch vielleicht später mal.fahre ja bei den senioren.also unter 3stunden ist pflicht hoffe so um die2.30 oder 2.40 wenn ich gut drauf bin.2.30 wäre super,versuche alles.2.53 war letztes jahr,so weit ich mich erinnern kann.versuche am georg zu kleben training läuft ja prima,bis jetzt 

@oetti
gibts dich auch noch lange nichts gehört von dir!was macht die schule?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (8. Mai 2006)

@sash,

ja ich weiß. Ist ne weile her.  Schule läuft eigentlich prima. Nur muß man doch sehr viel Zeit aufwenden... 
Konnte desshalb auch net ganz so viele km machen wie beabsichtigt. Bin zur Zeit auch nur mit dem RR unterwegs. Wollte diese Woche dann noch weng MTB trainieren. Bischen einrollen und wieder ein Gespür fürs Gelände entwickeln! Sieht man sich am So?!

Fährst Du am So die 88 oder die 58??


----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> @sash,
> 
> ja ich weiß. Ist ne weile her.  Schule läuft eigentlich prima. Nur muß man doch sehr viel Zeit aufwenden...
> Konnte desshalb auch net ganz so viele km machen wie beabsichtigt. Bin zur Zeit auch nur mit dem RR unterwegs. Wollte diese Woche dann noch weng MTB trainieren. Bischen einrollen und wieder ein Gespür fürs Gelände entwickeln! Sieht man sich am So?!
> ...




klar  man sieht sich bestimmt am sonntag.bei mir läuft alles bestens.habe den winter viel und hart trainiert,kann mich über kilometer nicht beschweren auch jetzt auf dem bike bin ich so 250km-300km die woche am kurbeln 

fahre am sonntag die 58km,sonst würde ich nicht die 2.30 ankratzen wollen mal sehen wie wetter ist und die streckenzustand.werde mein bestes geben und gas geben.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (9. Mai 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhh da muß ich Dich enttäuschen!!!! Aus unserem IBC DIMB Racing Team fahren, mich mit eingerechnet, 6 Fahrer mit. Ich weiß ja nicht wie Du unterwegs bist, aber da ich ein Teil der anderen Jungs kenne wird es mit dem Podium schwierig!!! Das gilt für mich leider genauso   !!!! Du erkennst uns an den Trikots  !!!



Hab mir gerade die Meldelisten durchgeschaut. Jetzt sind es sogar schon 8 aus dem IBC DIMB Racing Team  mich mitgerechnet, mit dem Podium hab ich aber auch gar nichts zu tun  (weniger als nichts, leider)

cu am Sonntag
MonsterQTreiber


----------



## skyphab (11. Mai 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei am Sonntag. Doofer Weise dümpel ich dort wahrscheinlich alleine rum, physische und psychische Probleme der Kollegen...Schade, aber ich fahr' auch alleine im hinteren Feld *pff 

Das Höhenprofil wollte ich mir auf den Lenker stöpseln, aber das von denen ist ja sehr hässlich und schlecht zu lesen, also hab ich's nachgebastelt. Wer's brauchen kann:







Hier noch eine kleinere Version






Und so sieht das Ganze dann aus. Witzig


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Mai 2006)

skyphab schrieb:
			
		

> Das Höhenprofil wollte ich mir auf den Lenker stöpseln, aber das von denen ist ja sehr hässlich und schlecht zu lesen, also hab ich's nachgebastelt. Wer's brauchen kann:


Vielen Dank  !!!! Habe es mir gleich ausgedruckt!!!!!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Mai 2006)

skyphab schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch dabei am Sonntag. Doofer Weise dümpel ich dort wahrscheinlich alleine rum, physische und psychische Probleme der Kollegen...Schade, aber ich fahr' auch alleine im hinteren Feld *pff



@skyphab
Danke für die Bastelarbeit, hab's mir auch gleich ausgedruckt  

Du musst nicht alleine im hinteren Feld fahren, ich bin ja auch noch da  , übrigends mit dem gleichen Bike  

@all
laut Wettervorhersage wird das ja wohl eine nette kleine Schlammschlacht  

cu
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 33425 (12. Mai 2006)

rascal92 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, aber die kannte ich schon. Ich hoffte auf die wichtigen "Insidertips", die entscheidend sind, ob du Letzter wirst, oder den Besenwagen als Windschatten hast.
> 
> Gruss, rascal92
> 
> ...



@rascal92
wenns drum geht nicht letzter zu werden  , schlage ich Dir die letzte Abfahrt vor dem Ziel vor. Auf dem Feldweg noch mal Gas geben und dann als erster links in die kurze Wiesenabfahrt einbiegen. Bei nässe etwas rutschig!! Da kannst Du dann den Gegner vom Hals halten.  
Da ich aber letzter bin und Dir den Tipp gegeben habe wirds ein harter Kampf.  
Noch ein Tipp. Meistens stehen da die Fotografen, also schön lächeln.  


@all
Vor dem Ziel wirds immer etwas eng. Vor allem, wenn schon die schnellen der großen Runde kommen. Kurz vor dem Ziel teilen sich die Strecken. Kurze Runde gerade aus ins Ziel, große Runde rechts dran vorbei. 

Sonst kann ich mich nur dirtracer anschließen, ist von der Strecke her technisch nicht so schwierig. Zwei, drei Singeltrails, aber sonst. Das Höhenprofil sieht schlimmer aus als es ist. Vor allem die Steigung nach dem Start ist nicht so schlimm. Ich finde die gut zum starten. Fängt langsam an und wird langsam steiler. Gut zum warm werden.
Wie erwähnt wurde ist Nässe etwas blöd auf der Strecke. Der Kreidefelsen wird einfach rutschig.

Kommt ohne Sturz durch, und viel Erfolg beim Rennen!

Grüße,
fun_th


----------



## skyphab (12. Mai 2006)

Gern geschehen, dann halte ich mal nach meinem Höhenprofil ausschau übermorgen! 

A propos Wetter, bei uns sieht es schön aus, ist die Wettervorhersage für den Bereich nicht gut? Schlechtes Wetter drückt dann aufs Tempo, bin ja so schon lahm genug...Ohje, das wird was geben, aber freue mich.

Wie ist denn das Streckenprofil so, leider gibt's dort keine Infos. Hauptsächlich Waldwege, aber demnach auch Singletrails? Hätte ich garnicht gedacht, vor allem nicht bei den Zeiten, die die Jungs da fahren. Wird einem ja schlecht


----------



## Oetti03 (12. Mai 2006)

Also eigentlich mag ichs garnet, wenn ich  schon im Regen los muß!! Zwischendrin kein Thema. Ist aber ne Kopfsache... 

Aber wenn Schlammschlacht, dann bitte richtig , so wie beim legendären Schwarzwald Bike Marathon letztes Jahr...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. Mai 2006)

..es soll gewittrig werden. aber morgens wohl eher nicht. bisschen feucht schadet auch nicht; besser als staubig...


danke fürs höhenprofil!!


----------



## Oetti03 (12. Mai 2006)

Hab grad noch ne Idee gehabt:

Ich werd am Samstag so um fünf nach Kirchen- Hausen fahren und die Akreditierung vornehmen... Was haltet ihr von ner anschließenden *Forestman Warm Up - Runde*?? Evtl. jemand Interesse?


----------



## skyphab (12. Mai 2006)

Pf, wenn ich nicht über 2 Stunden fahren müsste, wär' ich dabei


----------



## dirtracer (12. Mai 2006)

Also, hab grad auch noch mal die regionale wetterprognose gecheckt:Samstag viel Regen;Sonntag ab Mittags regen,d.h..die chancen stehen nicht schlecht einigermassen trocken ins ziel zu kommen.Höchsttemperatur sinkt auf 18 grad,
morgends um 9 also sicher recht kühl. Ich freu mich aber trotzdem schon drauf.
leider fahr ich nur V-brakes und Racing ralph.darum hoffe ich besonders auf trockenheit. 
bis dann


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Mai 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad noch ne Idee gehabt:
> 
> Ich werd am Samstag so um fünf nach Kirchen- Hausen fahren und die Akreditierung vornehmen... Was haltet ihr von ner anschließenden *Forestman Warm Up - Runde*?? Evtl. jemand Interesse?



Leider keine Zeit  muss den ganzen Samstag arbeiten


----------



## sash73 (12. Mai 2006)

hallo leute

na das wird hoffentlich nicht so nass werden.dann drücken wir mal die daumen für sonntag!!!

dat wird ein spaß.
das höhenprofil sieht echt gut aus,druck ich veilleicht morgen noch aus.fahre sonst immer ohne ,aber möchte das mal mit probieren.merke mir sonst immer die km wann was anfängt.

naja,dann mal bis sonntag.achso habe naklar das IBC-trikot an und einen silberroten "no saint angel"-rahmen.damit man sich erkennen kann. 

grüße sascha


----------



## CSB (13. Mai 2006)

Bin dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal dabei,und habe vor es ERSTEINMAL "gemütlich" angehen zu lassen 



> Aber wenn Schlammschlacht, dann bitte richtig , so wie beim legendären Schwarzwald Bike Marathon letztes Jahr...



Bloß nicht....nie wieder.....über sechs Stunden im Dauerregen mit Felgenbremsen waren echt grenzwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (13. Mai 2006)

Bis morgen im Matsch! 

:kotz:


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Mai 2006)

...na; war doch ne hübsche schlammschlacht! 


bin 7. geworden. ganz zufrieden bin ich aber nicht. erstens, weil ich den taktischen fehler begangen hab, dass ich mit gewalt und weitgehend allein das loch zur 3er führungsgruppe zufahren wollte(4. platz is ja nix wert  ). das hat mich ziemlich geplättet und als sich die verfolgergruppe dann zerlegt hat, hab ich nicht zu den nutznießern gehört...
gegen ende hab ich mich aber nochmal aufgerappelt und konnte auf 2 fahrer vom kona-team auffahren. nach erfolglosem angriff haben die mich dann aber doch abgezogen - bis zum letzten downhill.. 
diese !&"%$§) zeitnahme hat dann aber verhindert, dass man sich anschleichen und mit geschwindigkeitsüberschuss die gegner an der nichtvorhandenen ziellinie abfangen kann. war etwas ärgerlich. aber 5. oder 7. is fast egal..

PS: die strecke fand ich äußerst unattraktiv...



und ihr?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Mai 2006)

doppelpost...


----------



## Oetti03 (14. Mai 2006)

skyphab schrieb:
			
		

> Bis morgen im Matsch!
> 
> :kotz:




Also Matsch gabs genug!!! Der hat mich meine Zeit von unter 3h gekostet.  Bin beim Schlußdownhill gestürzt...

Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden: 3:01:09 / Rang 130 und AK 22

Strecke ansich war eigentlich ok; bis auf die paar Waldwege wo der Boden nur aus Matsch und Laub bestand. Da hab ich gedacht, ich steh.


----------



## dirtracer (14. Mai 2006)

Bin dieses mal ne ganz andere taktik als sonst gefahren -nämlich nicht vollgas von anfang an,und dann am letzten berg verhungern,bzw.nach der ziellinie nahe am kreislaufkollaps,sondern habs verhalten angehen lassen um mich dann kontinuierlich zu steigern.hatte dann im ziel das gefühl noch ewig weiterfahren zu können.so solls ja eigentlich auch sein.leider war ich so aber insgesamt ca 10 min langsamer als die letzten male,nämlich 2,39,15. AK 16. ok-die bedingungen waren halt auch schon mal besser.obwohl ich schlamm und dreck liebe.ausserdem war ich froh,dass ich in Kurz los bin,ich fands richtig warm.bei der abfahrt zum ziel vergessen lockout rauszumachen und gleich weggeschmiert,war harmlos.insgesamt hats mir sehr viel spaß gemacht.
ps.das präsent find ich besser als das x-te fahrerhemd.


----------



## skyphab (14. Mai 2006)

Klasse, bei KM 25 auf der Abfahrt auf einen rutschigen Stein gekommen, Vorderrad weggeruscht und voll auf die Fresse gelegt.
Die paar Schürfwunden sind nicht so schlimm, kann aber nur unter starken Schmerzen humpeln, irgendwas am rechten Bein hat's im Bereich der Leiste gekostet...Bin dann noch ein 25 KM weitergefahren (fahren ging einigermaßen), habe mich dann bei einem Streckenposten gemeldet und 1h auf den Sani gewartet, inkl. über Streckenposten geärgert, die keine Ahnung haben "ich kenn mich doch hier nicht aus, woher soll ich wissen wie die Hütte heisst". Gottlob war's nichts bedrohliches, sonst hätte ich das wahrscheinlich nicht überlebt...


----------



## rascal92 (15. Mai 2006)

Naja,  auch durchgekommen

Aber was für ein Rennen  Nur zwei besetzte Verpflegungsstationen auf 88 km, und eine davon noch am Fusse eines Anstiegs? Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.
Am Ende bin ich noch von einem Strecken-Motorradfahrer eingefangen worden, weil ich mich (wohl im Hungerwahn) verfahren hatte. 
Nun ja, der Weg ist das Ziel, und ich hab sogar noch Punkte bekommen für meine Darbietung, Respekt

Bis dann mal in Singen, falls einer von euch auch die "Serie" fährt

Gruss, rascal92 

PS: Ich hätte auf denjenigen hören sollen, der vor dem Start mitleidig meinte : "Der Oldtimer ist zu schade zum racen"


----------



## CSB (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen!!

Es war mein erster Forstman und ich muss sagen ich bin etwas entäuscht.
Die Streckenführung fand ich äußerst seltsam: entweder schnelle (aber auch langweilige) Forststraßen oder total schmierig, seifige trails. OK fürs Wetter kann keiner was...bei Trockenheit machts sicher mehr Spaß.
Die Verpflegung fand ich unter aller Sau!! Hätt ich das geahnt hätte ich mir ein paar Riegel eingesteckt. Außerdem sind  Hefezopfscheiben während eines Anstiegs nur sehr schwer zu essen und die Gel-Chips sind m.E. auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei.
Die übrige Organisation und das Geschenk waren allerdings echt klasse.
Übrigens: was ist denn das fürne Klasseneinteilung auf der Ergebnisliste??

@rascal 92: ts,ts,ts....das gute Klein durch so'nen Matsch zu schinden....Asche auf dein Haupt


----------



## sash73 (15. Mai 2006)

hallo leute!!!!


bin mit meinem rennen sehr zufieden es ist besser gelaufen als ich dachte und das bei dem dreck 
habe gleich von anfang an gas gegeben und meinnem starken teamkollegen hinterher.bin so 15kjm mit ihm in einer gruppe gewesen dann bin ich meinen rythmus gefahren und hab ihn ziehen lassen.aber sah in nach der hälfte der diestanz wieder an den steigungen vor mir.das gab mir voll auftrieb.an der laufpassage war ich dann wieder bei ihm.doch er setzte nach und fuhr dann weg.er war dann 2min. schneller. 
meine zeit habe ich um 4minuten verbessert.und das bei dem wetter.hätte gern gewußt wie schnell gewesen wäre wenn es trocken gewesen wäre.
mi meinen 2.49bin ich voll zufrieden und 100platz(vj 119) und ak 26(vj 59).
habe mein ziel fast erreicht(2.40).naja bei trockenheit wären die 2.30 drinn gewesen.es gibt ja noch viele rennen.vorallem albstadt   


sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timoracer89 (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bin auch mitgefahren. Bin die 58km Strecke gefahren bin 19. in der Gesamtwertung geworden mit einer Zeit von 2,19 ... Schade das es bei Lizenzfahrern keine Altersklassenwertung gab... Ich bin mit Reifen die wenig Profil hatten gfahren und muss sagen das war auch nicht so schlecht weil die dann auch nicht so zugeschlammt wurden. Naja aber auf der Schlussabfahrt hat es mich dann doch gelegt... sieht man an dem hochgedrehten Hörnchen 

Gruß Timo


----------



## jones (16. Mai 2006)

servus miteinander,

ich glaube auf der schlussabfahrt kam in der zweiten runde kaum einer mehr ohne sturz runter.

schaut mal die actimels an, wenn ihr sie noch nicht getrunken habt. habe festgestellt, dass ich eins bekommen hab, das bis 03/06 haltbar war. da hat wohl danone oder wehr auch immer das zeug herstellt das lager geräumt :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 33425 (16. Mai 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal die actimels an, wenn ihr sie noch nicht getrunken habt. habe festgestellt, dass ich eins bekommen hab, das bis 03/06 haltbar war. da hat wohl danone oder wehr auch immer das zeug herstellt das lager geräumt :kotz:




wo liegt das Problem?!?!? die Actimel sind doch bis 03.Juni haltbar?!?!?!
Wird auf den meisten Joghurts mit TT.MM angegeben.


----------



## jones (16. Mai 2006)

Oh sorry, da hab ich wohl eine denkfehler begangen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Mai 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> Oh sorry, da hab ich wohl eine denkfehler begangen


na da warst Du dann wohl nicht der einzige. Ich bin auch von abgelaufenem Actimel ausgegangen.


----------



## Oetti03 (16. Mai 2006)

Mal noch was anderes:

Wann und wo gibts eigentlich Fotos vom Rennen??

Hab an der Strecke nur einen Fotografen bewusst wahrgenommen.Am Schlußdownhill. Waren sonst noch welche unterwegs? Bei sog auf der homepage steht nämlich nix, ob die mit ner Fotobude kooperiert haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timoracer89 (17. Mai 2006)

Der Fotograf der mich fotografiert hat ist ein Hobby Fotograf den ich kenne... Beim Forestman gibt es glaube ich kein Fotoservice!

Gruß Timo


----------



## skyphab (18. Mai 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab an der Strecke nur einen Fotografen bewusst wahrgenommen.Am Schlußdownhill. Waren sonst noch welche unterwegs? Bei sog auf der homepage steht nämlich nix, ob die mit ner Fotobude kooperiert haben...



Wenn du den ca. bei Kilometer 40 meinst, der da im Wald gestanden ist, habe ich den auch gesehen.
Der hat das mit Stativ fotografiert, wobei ich eher davon ausgehe, dass die Aufnahmen alle verzogen sind, schließlich waren manche da doch flott unterwegs (ausser mir versteht sich) und wenn er schon ein Stativ benötigt, wird's schwierig.

Aber ich dachte auch, dass es Fotos gibt? Das ist ja doof.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (18. Mai 2006)

In den letzten Jahren war immer ein Fotograf da, wahrscheinlich hat sich bei der Teilnehmerzahl keiner gefunden, der das finanzielle Risiko tragen wollte.
Vielleicht hat der Fotograf letztes Jahr Verlust gemacht. Aber schade ists schon.


----------



## rascal92 (18. Mai 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> @rascal 92: ts,ts,ts....das gute Klein durch so'nen Matsch zu schinden....Asche auf dein Haupt



Ich werd´s nicht wieder tun! (Aber das Nicolai war gerade so Eisdielensauber)
Nur noch bei schönem Wetter, oder wenn es nicht anders geht, oder wenn ich mal wieder eine Ausrede brauche..oder.... 
Wird spätestens in Kirchzarten wieder am Start sein 
....bis das der Tod uns scheidet... 
Gruss, rascal92


----------



## rascal92 (18. Mai 2006)

fun_th schrieb:
			
		

> In den letzten Jahren war immer ein Fotograf da, wahrscheinlich hat sich bei der Teilnehmerzahl keiner gefunden, der das finanzielle Risiko tragen wollte.
> Vielleicht hat der Fotograf letztes Jahr Verlust gemacht. Aber schade ists schon.



Ich verstehe die Veranstalter nicht 
Die "Fotopolitik" ist meistens mangelhaft. Dabei wäre es doch so einfach:
Man nehme vom Startgeld 1 und stellt sie dem Fotografen zur Verfügung.
Dafür garantiert man jedem Teilnehmer ein Freifoto als PDF, Abzüge und weitere Fotos gegen Berechnung.
Ergebnis: Fotograf hat kalkulierbares "Grundeinkommen", Veranstalter keine Arbeit, Teilnehmer Fotos, alle sind glücklich!
Wenn ich sehe was bei den Agenturen für ein Foto in Kirchzarten oder Furtwangen verlangt wird, wundert mich es nicht, dass nicht genügend Fotos bestellt werden.
Wenn ich im Laden die Artikel im Preis erhöhe die nicht häufig genug verkauft werden, habe ich bald viel Zeit für das Forum


----------



## Deleted 33425 (18. Mai 2006)

rascal92 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe die Veranstalter nicht
> Die "Fotopolitik" ist meistens mangelhaft. Dabei wäre es doch so einfach:
> Man nehme vom Startgeld 1 und stellt sie dem Fotografen zur Verfügung.
> Dafür garantiert man jedem Teilnehmer ein Freifoto als PDF, Abzüge und weitere Fotos gegen Berechnung.
> ...



so hat es SOG letztes Jahr gemacht (oder irre ich mich und es war ein anderes Rennen  ) es gab als Finisher-Präsent ein 13 x 18 Foto inkl. Versand. Ich fand das super  , Trikots habe ich genug. Es gab auch eine Umfrage vom Fotografen bei den Teilnehmern wie das angekommen ist. Vielleicht viel diese Umfrage nicht so gut aus.
Was stimmt, die Preise für so ein Foto sind meistens ganz schön hoch, meistens zu hoch.


----------



## Oetti03 (18. Mai 2006)

Genau...

letztes Jahr beim Hegau Marathon gabs ein Finisher Foto! Naja, schade... Aber immerhin 40-50 gespart. Die kann ich dann wenigstens in neue Sartgebühren ummünzen.


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Mai 2006)

Ich habe meine ehemalige Hausstrecke zusammen mit den Haibiker auch gut überstanden, das Bike weniger (Lager des Freilaufskörpers meiner Hüginabe hinüber, alles voller Wasser, Kette rostet wie wild, überall neue Schmutznester entdecke ich am Bike). 
Auch diesmal hat der üble Matsch mich ohne Sturz durchkommen lassen, womit ich immer noch seit 31 Marathons auf meinen ersten selbst produzierten Sturz "warte" (bin bis jetzt nur einmal von einem Betreuer eines Mitfahrers umgerempelt worden).
Insgesamt war das Feld von guten und schnellen Fahrern besetzt. Bin daher mit meinen 2:42 auf den 58km recht zufrieden, zumal ich auch nur 5 Min. langsamer war als 2004 bei sehr trockenen Bedingungen. Wäre es auch trocken gewesen am Sonntag, wäre knapp über 2:30 drin gewesen.
Die Orga war ok, nur die letzte Verpflegung ein Witz, da sie mitten am letzten steilen Anstieg war. Das Präsent war aber super!


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Mai 2006)

Naja, die Strecke hat sich ja gegenüber den letzten Jahren nicht geändert. Hätte es am Vortag nicht so geregnet, wärs ein richtig schnelles Rennen geworden. Gut ich hab mir den Reifen verzockt, normalerweise kann man hier alles fahren, selbst Semislicks und bis auf die Schlammpassagen und die letzte Abfahrt waren die selbst dieses Jahr noch ausreichend. Ansonsten gibts eingentlich nicht viel zu sagen, Orga wie immer (also nicht so berauschend) - wer hat eigentlich beim Start der Langstrecke vergessen das Absperrschild von der Strasse zu nehmen??? Verpflegung brauchte ich bei dem Wetter keine, Gels hab ich dabei, trinken haben die 2 Flaschen auch gut ausgereicht...


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Mai 2006)

timoracer89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin auch mitgefahren. Bin die 58km Strecke gefahren bin 19. in der Gesamtwertung geworden mit einer Zeit von 2,19 ... Schade das es bei Lizenzfahrern keine Altersklassenwertung gab... Ich bin mit Reifen die wenig Profil hatten gfahren und muss sagen das war auch nicht so schlecht weil die dann auch nicht so zugeschlammt wurden. Naja aber auf der Schlussabfahrt hat es mich dann doch gelegt... sieht man an dem hochgedrehten Hörnchen
> 
> Gruß Timo



Naja, immerhin kann man bei Dir noch die Farbe(n) des Helms, des Trikots und der Hose erkennen - und das Gesicht war ja auch noch zu erkennen    #
Ich hab mich ja kaum noch selber erkannt - an den Reifen lags nicht, die hatten ebenfalls kaum Profil - naja vielleicht liegt das weniger an den eigenen Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

